# Piebalds



## Resica (Dec 23, 2020)

A couple of piebalds my buddy's daughter caught with her camera.


----------



## Sixes (Dec 23, 2020)

That is a really great pic, Looks like Mama not only had triplets that all show some piebald, but she doesn't appear to show any.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 23, 2020)

Beautiful coats - great capture!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Very nice. I haven’t been lucky enough to see one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 24, 2020)

That is a great capture.


----------



## dtala (Dec 24, 2020)

great pic. I have three on my property. A four year old eight point that looks like that back piebald, a one year old six point that is 95% white, and a one year old doe that is 95% white. Very cool looking deer.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Dec 24, 2020)

Sixes said:


> That is a really great pic, Looks like Mama not only had triplets that all show some piebald, but she doesn't appear to show any.


It takes both the buck and doe to have the piebald gene to be visual.


----------



## twoheartedale (Dec 24, 2020)

I've seen one and have one at the club.  Cool pic.


----------



## seeker (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm sure that she loved that experience.


----------



## stonecreek (Dec 27, 2020)

Seen one on Hwy 195 headed into Leesburg the other day


----------



## antharper (Dec 27, 2020)

Cool deer !


----------



## antharper (Dec 27, 2020)

Had a friend send me this picture today


----------



## greg j (Dec 28, 2020)

If you really want to see a LOT of piebalds and albino deer take a trip way up north to ST Germain, Wi.    Whole darn town is full of them.  Hundreds,  they don't allow 
them to be hunted in that area.


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 28, 2020)

greg j said:


> If you really want to see a LOT of piebalds and albino deer take a trip way up north to ST Germain, Wi.    Whole darn town is full of them.  Hundreds,  they don't allow
> them to be hunted in that area.



Think I remember hearing of a bunch in Michigan too. I think those are legal though.


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 28, 2020)

That pic is cool, If I had them on my place I wouldn't tell anyone where they were. I would share pics though.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Dec 28, 2020)

Piebalds are just deer inbreeding.
Pretty but not a good thing.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Dec 28, 2020)

Albino is different and rare.
The gene works itself out.


----------



## Resica (Dec 28, 2020)

antharper said:


> Had a friend send me this picture today View attachment 1057681


Nice Ant. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 8, 2021)

I’ve never seen one in 46 years of hunting.


----------



## srb (Jan 10, 2021)

Really good pictures and videos in this thread...


----------



## Dirty Side (Jul 10, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Seen one on Hwy 195 headed into Leesburg the other day


Where at on 195? I live on that road. I heard there was one not too far from my house. Just wondering if its the same one.


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 10, 2021)

Near the Sumter/ Lee line. Think that field in peanuts west side of road.


----------



## Dirty Side (Jul 10, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Near the Sumter/ Lee line. Think that field in peanuts west side of road.


Gotcha. That's up the road a bit from me. That's the opposite direction of the one I was being told had been seen multiple times. I'm about 5 miles outside of leesburg.


----------



## stonecreek (Jul 10, 2021)

Ride that road a lot and you better be watching for deer on the hwy.


----------



## Dirty Side (Jul 12, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Ride that road a lot and you better be watching for deer on the hwy.


Yessir. There is a peanut field about a mile from my house. On the east side of the highway. You can usually guarantee to see 20-30 in it every day.


----------



## blackbear (Jul 14, 2021)

The next year from this pic this deer was in a heard of 26 deer ,they all passed with in 10yrds. of me standing still on the ground,they paid no mind as if i was invisable. Never saw it again.
It was so beautiful i didn't want to shoot it and felt blessed to get to see it so close.


----------

